# Samsung BluRay player BD P1580



## well baffled (Feb 11, 2010)

Samsung BluRay player BD P1580, connected with Optical Audio to Home Theatre system (5.1 etc...)

What is the correct on screen audio setting for the BluRay player?

There are 3 choices for audio Digital Output:

*PCM* or *Bitstream* *(re-encode)* or *Bitstream* *(audiophile)*, so *which one* for the best sound????

Further choice settings: 

*PCM Down Sampling* on/off?

*Dynamic Compression* on/off??

*Downmixing Mode* Surround Compatible/Normal Stereo

Thank you kindly,

well buffled


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use PCM as it best tells my receiver what sound settings to enable with each movie I watch.

These are my recommendations for the rest:

PCM Downsampling - OFF
Dynamic Compression - OFF
Downmixing Mode - OFF (unless you only have a two-speaker system in which case ON is better)


----------



## well baffled (Feb 11, 2010)

ebackhus

Thanks a lot for your reply.
I will go and check these settings out certainly.

Cheers WB :wave:


----------

